# WILWOOD: opinions and experiences



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello gentlemen I am considering buying a wilwood brake system, complete with calipers, discs and caliper mountings.

you've never tried them? how is the quality?

are suitable to make some appropriate to the track?

thank you very much


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

I am sure all the people that wasted their money on Wilwood stuff will be angry, but that stuff is crap. 

Much better stuff out there.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

kmf said:


> I am sure all the people that wasted their money on Wilwood stuff will be angry, but that stuff is crap.
> 
> Much better stuff out there.


 I'm not angry, but you're idiot. Please provide some kind of relevant proof for your statement. Otherwise, stfu.

Also, without knowing what the OP actually wants to do with the vehicle (race, show, drag, etc) there is no way to give him proper information on what braking kit he should have on his car.

I for one, LOVE my MMP 11" kit. Definitely not a waste of money, considering the price for having a cheap and effective big brake kit that will, and has, handled numerous track days in Texas heat.

Wilwood is big on hot rodding stuff. Fastbrakes.com, which sells to alot of Honda kits, uses Wilwood calipers & their 2-piece rotors. Some NASCAR teams use Wilwood calipers. Dirt track, late model, etc, most of them use Wilwood stuff. 949Racing, sells 11" & 12" kits for Miatas with all Wilwood components.

Yes, there are better braking systems designed specifically for racing applications. However due to cost and availability of Wilwood products it's hard to justify putting $2k+ for a Brembo, Alcon, or AP Racing brake kit.


----------



## ryandZA (Jun 4, 2007)

Running Wilwood Forged Dynalite 4-pots mounted on custom made adaptors (Mk3 hubs), and using Mk4 288mm ATE drilled and slotted rotors on my Mk2 Jetta. 

It is the best money I have ever spent on brakes. No complaints about anything, and compared to the stock Mk2 braking, this setup is miles better in every way. Brake pedal feel, stopping power, non-existant brake fade from high speed braking compared to Mk2 brakes, everything is better. 

Pics:


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks for your opinions! 

I've had with a kit brembo vibration problems during a track day. 
now I sold everything and I'm looking for a complete kit. 

seeing the precious wilwood It is very interesting. 

you have had problems with prolonged use?


----------



## retoropak (Jun 30, 2007)

There is no dust protection on pistons so calipers could need a rebuild after winter or two. I bought used kit and rebuild it. Parts were around $100 for 8 pistons and seals.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

retoropak said:


> There is no dust protection on pistons so calipers could need a rebuild after winter or two. I bought used kit and rebuild it. Parts were around $100 for 8 pistons and seals.


 Depending on the location you may not need a rebuild that often. I'm going strong on almost two years on my kit with out having to touch the pistons. After cleaning they look brand new still.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

I have the forged dynolights on the front and have gone about 6 years now with out any problems. Here is a pic of the kit I built just before putting it on. Saved a ton of weight as well. Just now replacing the rotors and pads. So I may look at doing a piston rebuild if neeed.


----------

